# Hurricane coaster July ride



## DonChristie (Jul 14, 2019)

Let’s ride next Sunday, July 21 on the 4 mile/McMillian creek trail! Meet at Starbucks/Jomba juice 6432 Rea road in CLT 28277. Meet at 9am leave at 10. It is going to be hot and rain is in the forecast, lol. Should be a great day for a ride! Lets do it!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2019)

Sounds good! Do I still have a room at Casa de Christie?


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 14, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Sounds good! Do I still have a room at Casa de Christie?



Of course! Mom was talking about having some neighbors over saturday nite for a drink. Bring your party hat!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 19, 2019)

Only 20% chance as of this morning so looks like we should be good (and hot!). See everyone there. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 21, 2019)

Hot time in the South today! We managed to find a shady trail and had a great time! Thanks everyone for coming out!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2019)

A big thanks to Don and his better half for their hospitality. Despite the heat a pretty good turnout and a really nice ride. I forgot my camera but Don got some great shots but here are a few others. V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 3, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Let’s ride next Sunday, July 21 on the 4 mile/McMillian creek trail! Meet at Starbucks/Jomba juice 6432 Rea road in CLT 28277. Meet at 9am leave at 10. It is going to be hot and rain is in the forecast, lol. Should be a great day for a ride! Lets do it!
> 
> View attachment 1030270



Hello Don!
Do you have your date set for the AUG ride??
I’m Jonezin to get up there... it’s been too long and I miss hangin’ with all you Crazy ‘Canes
Hope to make the next one..... Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2019)

At the last ride we tried to talk Don into getting a new job because this one is screwing with our ride dates! Hopefully he finds something that is more agreeable to our regular schedule! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 4, 2019)

I am looking for a new job! So heres the Aug roundup. Im off today (aug 4), work next sunday (aug 11), colorado to see my grandson (aug 18), work the next sunday (aug 25). Ugh! No rides for me! You guys want to ride aug 11 without me? I can post it up! I owe Dave a rack!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 4, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> At the last ride we tried to talk Don into getting a new job because this one is screwing with our ride dates! Hopefully he finds something that is more agreeable to our regular schedule! V/r Shawn





DonChristie said:


> I am looking for a new job! So heres the Aug roundup. Im off today (aug 4), work next sunday (aug 11), colorado to see my grandson (aug 18), work the next sunday (aug 25). Ugh! No rides for me! You guys want to ride aug 11 without me? I can post it up! I owe Dave a rack!




Hello Fellers!
That is a tough call on whether or not you should post a ride for next Sunday without having you, Don,  our fearless leader,  present
I know there are quite a few local Hurricane Coasters there and everyone of them are wonderful folks! ....
And I'm sure somebody else would volunteer to fill your shoes for the day.... 
It isn't my call as I'm so reliant on the weather to be cooperative .... it's 3 1/2 hours drive each way for me ... so if the weather looks "Iffy"
.... I usually bail out, rather than take the chance. Maybe take a poll with the other 'Canes and see what they think...
I wish you good luck, Don, ... on your quest to find another job that leaves your Sunday's open to Cruise! Cheers!  CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2019)

If Charlotte in August is out I'm always down for a ride in North Augusta, SC. Sat would probably be best for eats. About 12-14 mile round trip fairly flat and a good bit of shade along the way. Plus you are welcome to stop by the house if you want to see a few old bikes. V/r Shawn


----------

